# Naming Frogs?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone name their frogs? I do, and was hoping people would share the names and a pic of the frog? I will start with my Fav frog, "*Steiner*" a Tinc(Cobalt).

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is "*Vit[t]ali*", and "*Vittamir*"!

JBear


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have only "named" four of my frogs and that was because I wasn't sure they were all still alive. I started looking at the patterns on their backs and described them by what I saw, Spot, Stripe, Small peanut, large peanut. I thought for sure I had lost a couple because Small peanut was the only one I saw for about a month. 

btw, small peanut is not small at all, it is first to the food every day.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

camlov2 said:


> I have only "named" four of my frogs and that was because I wasn't sure they were all still alive. I started looking at the patterns on their backs and described them by what I saw, Spot, Stripe, Small peanut, large peanut. I thought for sure I had lost a couple because Small peanut was the only one I saw for about a month.
> 
> btw, small peanut is not small at all, it is first to the food every day.


I am glad the others turned up! What species? Any pics?

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This is "AC, and "DC", my 2 *Bi*colors, LMAO!

(NO offense intended...)

JBear


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

after 11 frogs, and more on the way...i dont bother...infact the only animals in my house with names, are my dog and my bird...i don't bother with naming herps...they don't learn it, and then i have to try to remember who's who [and it's not easy telling 6 anthonyi apart]...

bit when i am asked, my answer is:

for the leucomelas, ''leuc'' ''o'' ''melas''
azureus, ''az'' ''ureus''
anthonyi, ''an'' ''th'' ''on'' ''yi'' ''sal'' ''vias''

of course a say all that jokingly...


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

boabab95 said:


> after 11 frogs, and more on the way...i dont bother...infact the only animals in my house with names, are my dog and my bird...i don't bother with naming herps...they don't learn it, and then i have to try to remember who's who *[and it's not easy telling 6 anthonyi apart]*...


Soo true lol.... the funny thing is, the males are almost easier to differentiate by sound than by looks.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't name mine per say, but I do have one of those mini notebooks with all of my adult frogs listed & named by their defining features... pretty similar to what camlov posted about. It's more for general husbandry purposes though, it helps me keep track of their individual health.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> Here is "*Vit[t]ali*", and "*Vittamir*"!
> JBear


Vitaliy - correct spelling of russian name.
Titomir - correct spelling of russian surname.

Think you got preconception for your frogs


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

RNKot said:


> Vitaliy - correct spelling of russian name.
> Titomir - correct spelling of russian surname.
> 
> Think you got preconception for your frogs


Named after the famed Russian Boxing Champion brothers, of course... Species is P. *vitt*atus...

JBear


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

I currently have a 1:1:0 Costa rican auratus. I named the male kermit, and the female is chubs due to her pear shape.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

My daughter names all my frogs. But I named my pair of E Anthonyi.

Tony and Isabel. They like to have lots of babies so I don't think my daughter will be! able to name them all.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I have a male leuc named "Cool Hand" Leuc. I'm sure it's been done before but it's still funny to me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I refuse to name something that won't come when it is called....


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ed said:


> I refuse to name something that won't come when it is called....


You need to train them better. Try treats.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

flapjax3000 said:


> You need to train them better. Try treats.


They don't like peanut butter, rawhide, biscuits, cat nip, beggin strips or even string..and every time I try to hold a fruit fly out in my fingers it doesn't seem to appeal to them. 

Ed


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

arielelf said:


> I have a male leuc named "Cool Hand" Leuc. I'm sure it's been done before but it's still funny to me.


I like it! I'll have to use this if I ever get another male luec. Another name for a luec that I like that I got from this websited is luec skywalker (someone's screen name).

As far as naming frogs go I won't name it unless I am absolutely certain of it's sex. For instance the only frog that I have named is Kermit (you know the frog from muppets), a male luec. Got five more froglets I'll be naming eventually. I name them more for guests checking out my frogs, than for myself.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

My Citronella is named Artemus Clydefrog. If anyone watches South Park... lol


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> I am glad the others turned up! What species? Any pics?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JBear


They are green and black auratus. I could only find one picture (in focus) that I have taken lately. 
"stripe" on the left (stripe from shoulder to shoulder)
"small peanut" in the back
"spot" half in the picture on the right


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ed said:


> They don't like peanut butter, rawhide, biscuits, cat nip, beggin strips or even string..and every time I try to hold a fruit fly out in my fingers it doesn't seem to appeal to them.
> 
> Ed


The rare joke from Ed! Take a moment to appreciate it everyone! LMAO!

JBear


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well its better than Ed's last joke, 

01100011 01101111 01101100 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101111 01100100 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 00101000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00101001 00100000 01110100 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 00101000 01110011 01110101 01100010 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00101001 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101100 01101100 01110011 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100011 01101111 01110101 01101110 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 01110011 01100001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01111001 01100101 01100001 01110010 00101110 00101110 00101110 01010000 01110010 01101111 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01101101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110101 01110011 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01110011 01110011 01110101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01101101 01100001 01100111 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010011 01111001 01101101 01110000 01110100 01101111 01101101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01000100 01001000 01001101 01001111 00100000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 01100011 01101100 01110101 01100100 01100101 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01100101 01110011 01110011 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110111 01100101 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110101 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101100 01101111 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100110 01100101 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01101110 01100001 01110101 01110011 01100101 01100001 00101100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01101101 01101001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100010 01101111 01100100 01111001 00100000 01100101 01101100 01100101 01100011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101100 01111001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101101 01100010 01100001 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01110000 01100101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101100 00100000 01000100 01001000 01001101 01001111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 01100100 01110010 01100001 01110111 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 01110011 00100000 01100011 01100101 01110010 01110100 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01110100

Yes, very funny Ed. Here is it translated for the normal folk.

A colorless, odorless, (and) tasteless (substance which) kills uncounted thousands of people every year...Prolonged exposure to its solid form causes severe tissue damage. Symptoms of Dihydrogen Monoxide ingestion can include excessive sweating and urination, and possibly a bloated feeling, nausea, vomiting and body electrolyte imbalance. For those who have become dependent, DHMO withdrawal means certain death.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

that makes sense.

i heard that ED is a computer program created by a group of MIT students in the late 70s. ED is supposedly an acronym for Educational Data. who knows?

james


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Male - Hip









Female - Hop









They are the only two with names...


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

You are absolutely correct James.

Early ED constrution was difficult and tedious










Finally they created ED mark I










Then ED mark II










ED mark III was a disaster










As well as ED mark IV










So it was back to the drawing boards, and now we have the ED of today. Unfortunately all images are classified by homeland security. This is the only photo known of him in existence.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Odd that is similar to the jokes my wife makes about how I think....


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont name anything that cant come when you call it.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I name all of mine  we (my hubs and i) pick names that start out male but can be changed to female if our hes turn out to be shes! 
green & bronze auratus: Leo (3 months oow) + Luke (2 months oow) 
azureus: Vic (3 months oow) + Clarence (2 months oow)
citronella tincs: Lyle + Gomez (13 months) and Nella, Tinc, + Dot (10 months) 
orange lamasi: Mac + Eli - no pics yet - camera is broke


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine have been through a series of names. Now they are pretty much all called 'Fat Boy.'


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I named my 1.1 WTFs and my C cranwelli.

the WTFs are (for all you C.S. Lewis fans):
1.0 - Marshwiggle
0.1 - Puddleglum

The C cranwelli is:
0.0.1 - xocoatl

I don't name the mantellas.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Ed said:


> I refuse to name something that won't come when it is called....


Sounds like a conditioning issue Ed.

LOL


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

I have a toad named... "Toadie".JVK


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I name all of my frogs after my girlfriend. Ever since I started doing that there doesn't seem to be much concern about how much I spend on frogs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Some of my frogs have names-- most of the original frogs I keep. I have so many now that I don't bother.

Tincs-- Mark, Austin, and Jean.

E. anthonyi-- Clarence and Penelope.

Firebellied toads-- Roger and Chris.

My 3 ebenaui-- Penny, Flash, and Autumn

Two more mantellas-- Patsy, Pockets, and Buttons (RIP-- he died over the summer  

I kinda do call my breeder male madagascariensis Roscoe, but it was never official 

My dwarf frogs and my Silurana (congo clawed frogs) that I gave away had names.


My 7 year old E. anthonyi, Clarence









Seven year old female ebenaui, Penny:


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I only have one frog so keeping names is easy. My azureus is named Wellington. When I add more I plan to name them unless I have more than 6 frogs then I might just stop.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

that's actually a really good name for a frog-- Wellington. 

I like to use human names for pets just because.

We actually used to have an old female parakeet named Budgie lol. I've known a lot of people to name their cat, "Kitty" too.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Rain_Frog said:


> that's actually a really good name for a frog-- Wellington.
> 
> I like to use human names for pets just because.
> 
> We actually used to have an old female parakeet named Budgie lol. I've known a lot of people to name their cat, "Kitty" too.


I also like the use of human names. I already have the name set for my second frog. It will be named Humphrey. I don't know what kind of frog it will be though haha.

EDIT: and thanks! My friend and I came up with the name.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I try to name my frogs something visual since I never know the sexes. Id hate to give the frog a complex by giving them the wrong name. 

Lets see, I have my 2 Bakhuis "Spatzel" and Splobbo", 2 super blue auratus "Big Blue" (original) and "Mean Green" 3 Leucs, Coco (gf named her after Ice-T's wife, she thinks the leuc has a butt like her), Michaelangelo (back pattern look like the TMNT mask, and 3 spot (who now has 6 spots, dont try and name leucs when they are babies, youll never recognize them after a few months).
Then I have the azurevetris I named "the Roxy twins". I couldent tell them apart if I tried. Theres some other frogs but I have not named them yet. You can see all their pics in my thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/68532-maks-rack.html


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

I know what I'm going to name my frog! McLovin!


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Unfortunately the frogs do not get names but I do affectionately refer to them as The Female Cobalt, The Male Cobalt, etc. Probably because there is usually only a sexed pair in my tanks. 

Snakes get names because it is a lot easier to reference them to my fiance (also cares for the snakes) and they even have name tags on their bin and rack space.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't have a ton of frogs and still don't name them, with exception of the Auratus froglets. I am watching growth or lack thereof so they are named by pattern i.e. Big Dot, Double Dot, Triple Dot, Wishbone and Bar Back.


----------



## rbrock (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry I don,t have any pics but I named all of ours Even the tadpoles until we had 30 or more at a time then it was hard to keep up with even when i wrote them all down.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

THIS IS 2-SPOT


AND THIS IS POKEY

 
PICS WERE TAKEN 3MONTHS AGO BUT I AM STILL ABLE TO TELL THEM APART BY THE HEAD MARKINGS.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I name my frogs after the zodiac.

Auratus pair: Aries (male) and Libra (female)

Azureus: Sagittarius and Aquarius (males)

Terribilis sub-adults: Virgo and Taurus


----------



## choco (May 1, 2009)

Hee!

Some of my random collection's names:

Leuc: Bumble
Highland auratus: Shiney Freak
Arboreus: Spot
El Dorado: Plop
Red bastis: Strawberry, Dos Muertos, El Grotto

... I can tell them all apart, but I keep under 20 altogether. This is still a manageable and enjoyable number for me.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

arboreus huh?

if that isnt a joke post PM me please, its an animal ive been looking for.

james


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> They don't like peanut butter, rawhide, biscuits, cat nip, beggin strips or even string..and every time I try to hold a fruit fly out in my fingers it doesn't seem to appeal to them.
> 
> Ed



you haven't tried the laser pointer yet?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

james67 said:


> arboreus huh?
> 
> if that isnt a joke post PM me please, its an animal ive been looking for.
> 
> james


 
i found a few pics of the arboreus, is it a rare find?


----------

